# DeGeneres leaving after one season as 'Idol' judge



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Variety just broke it: http://weblogs.variety.com/on_the_a...en-degeneres-bowing-out-of-american-idol.html

Rumor has it that they want to announce a new judge (or new judges) by Monday to get maximum exposure at the TCA panels.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

HA! I predicted this would happen. I bet we see a new judge every year until they find someone they really like.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah...she wasn't a good fit at all.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Nigel Lythgoe is coming back on board as well.
Major revamping at hand.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Howard is gonna love this!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah, she didn't fit and I think she knew it from the start. Good for her.

They really need someone cocky. Not really sure who that would be.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, she didn't fit and I think she knew it from the start. Good for her.
> 
> They really need someone cocky. Not really sure who that would be.


Lythgoe fits that bill.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't mind Ellen in general but she wasn't qualified for this job.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

so far every name i have heard them batting around makes my skin crawl. especially Lythgoe.

love or hate simon, i tended to agree with him.
Lythgoe on SYTYCD just comes across as a pompous pretentious butthead.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They should get Gordon Ramsay from Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> They should get Gordon Ramsay from Hell's Kitchen.


"Pitchy, karaoke, _now piss off!_"


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I loved Ellen on the show (and her show as well) sad to see her go and I still want Bret Michaels as the new judge


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Howard is gonna love this!


Howard... Hesseman?

Greg


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

gchance said:


> Howard... Hesseman?
> 
> Greg


Howard Stern hates Ellen.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> I don't mind Ellen in general but she wasn't qualified for this job.


Qualified? All you got to be is entertaining, that is where she failed for me.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Howard Stern hates Ellen.


Why?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Glad to hear this. Not because I hate Ellen, or even watch the show. But I thought that having four judges was a bad idea and was totally unnecessary. They really need to hit it out of the park when choosing Simon's replacement, and they don't need any more lightweight, non-musical people trying to provide comic relief. That's not why people watch this show.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think she realized with out Simon it was pointless to stay on that sinking ship.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I read Lythgoe is really going to shake things up if he gets to take over as producer. He's totally opposed to having more than three judges, and he'd like to get rid of all the current judges and replace them with his dream team, get this, Elton John, Usher, and Paula Abdul.

I don't know about that! It would be interesting that's for sure.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Why don't they have auditions for the judges? They could get a panel of all past winners (or those that would agree), then run the whole show in reverse. Any celebs, or even regular Joes, who want to audition, make their argument to the likes of Kelly Clarkson, Fantasia, Carrie Underwood, etc.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> I read Lythgoe is really going to shake things up if he gets to take over as producer. He's totally opposed to having more than three judges, and he'd like to get rid of all the current judges and replace them with his dream team, get this, Elton John, Usher, and Paula Abdul.


And I read that Ken Warwick is staying on as exec producer and Lythgoe is resuming his role as rep/liason for CKX, which is exactly the role he played before.
Say what you will, when Nigel was there the show ran on time and the Top 3 or 4 had time to sing more than two songs. Yes, he's a pompous judge on SYTYCD, but his role on Idol has always been behind the scenes and from what I can tell he did a good job.

However it all shakes down it has to be better than this last season- the show has become more about the judges talking than the contestants singing.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

As much as I like Ellen, I will be happy with a clean sweep of the panel. Of all the names I have heard or read as rumored possibilities, I would be happy with any three:

Elton
Usher
J-Lo
Justin Timberlake
Shania
Harry Connick
Paula

All would make me a little excited about Idol again.

I do really like the (in jest) suggestion of Gordon Ramsey. He would be awesome. "You Donkey!"

Addhim along with Howard Stern and Sarah Silverman......gold I say!


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Add Steven Tyler to the list, the local station here in Boston is reporting that he may take Simon's place. As an Aerosmith fan, Steven, please don't do it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Come on- even Courtney Love's reps were saying she was in contention 
It's an easy way to get your name into the press right now.
I don't think Tyler is any more likely than Ramsay.

I think Connick is a good bet, though.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

TMZ is reporting Randy Jackson, Jennifer Lopez and Steven Tyler will be the judges.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Why?


He doesn't. He just doesn't think she is qualified to be a judge on AI.

I think Gabourey Sidibe will be one of the new judges.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

There seems to be pretty wide-spread "confirmation" (or at least everyone reporting the same rumors) about J-Lo being a judge.

The rest still seems to be unconfirmed. Deadline Hollywood is repeating the *unconfirmed* rumors that Steven Tyler has been offered a seat, and that Kara has been let go as a judge, which would back up TMZ's story above.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think every entertainment and gossip website and blog is going to have a field day all weekend with speculation and insider scoops. They will print anything and everything that gets them hits with no regard to reality 

Monday.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I thought Katy Perry was excellent as a guest judge this past season. I'd love to see her put on the panel.

I remember reading a couple weeks ago that Brett Michaels has been trying to land a judge position. Not sure if I'd care or not.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> They should get Gordon Ramsay from Hell's Kitchen.





TheMerk said:


> "Pitchy, karaoke, _now piss off!_"


Another good one he might use if he were a judge. "That performance is RAW!!!!" and he would kick over the judges table while saying it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> TMZ is reporting Randy Jackson, Jennifer Lopez and Steven Tyler will be the judges.




Well there's a reason to be sure NOT to watch....what a *horrible* line up.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

appleye1 said:


> I read Lythgoe is really going to shake things up if he gets to take over as producer. He's totally opposed to having more than three judges, and he'd like to get rid of all the current judges and replace them with his dream team, get this, Elton John, Usher, and Paula Abdul.
> 
> I don't know about that! It would be interesting that's for sure.


Heard on a radio report this morning that the judges will be Steven Tyler, Randy Jackson, and Jennifer Lopez. (Kara has also been fired)

Guess we'll find out on Monday though.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

missed it by ||that much!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

jlb said:


> As much as I like Ellen, I will be happy with a clean sweep of the panel. Of all the names I have heard or read as rumored possibilities, I would be happy with any three:
> 
> Elton
> Usher
> ...


Interesting.

I actually am sick of Randy. He seems like a nice enough guy, but it's time for new blood. I always liked Paula more than Kara and would welcome her back.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Kara was a waste of a seat at the table last season.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I've watched religiously from the 1st season on, but the bloated time for the judges' lame comments to fill airtime, the less talented contestants, and the excessive time it takes to watch this several nights a week in recent seasons, make me hope these new changes in judges will give me the courage to break my addiction

Say what you will, Simon was the only honest judge with an eye for talent. With him gone, what's the point of watching?

Barbeedoll


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

My only question is... 
If Randy is the only judge that is staying...

who has been judging the auditions?

they already started.

i heard they were using guest judges for Simon 
- and Ellen didn't do them last year but 
- does that mean Kara has been gone since they started and it's only Randy and a bunch of guests???...

or has Kara been doing the audition round and now she's been fired and well - that's awkward


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeah, I think American Idol peaked. It was great a few years back, but worse and worse since. Last year, especially bad.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

American Idol was bad last year and So You Think You Can Dance has been crap this year. I think the quick-turn Season 6 for SYTYCD was its turning point.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> My only question is...
> If Randy is the only judge that is staying...
> 
> who has been judging the auditions?
> ...


The auditions have only reached the "cattle call" stage. At this stage, it's talent scouts judging the tens of thousands of people who show up.

At a later point, the remaining contestants perform before show executive producers, then finally before the judges.

In Milwaukee, the "cattle call" was on July 21, but the next two rounds are expected to be "late August."


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

jay_man2 said:


> American Idol was bad last year and So You Think You Can Dance has been crap this year. I think the quick-turn Season 6 for SYTYCD was its turning point.


I would say the injuries for SYTYCD affected the show this year more than anything else.

People do get tired of the same format and that's why Survivor constantly tweaks things.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Ohhhhh - I thought they did the cattle calls and then the selected auditions within days (or a week at most).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

With Simon gone, they should start with a clean slate of new judges.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I might watch if they'd get Don Imus as a judge.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

My vote is for Mel Gibson + Louis C.K.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Don Rickles, Kathy Griffin and Joan Rivers.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> Don Rickles, Kathy Griffin and Joan Rivers.


If they were the judges, I might actually watch.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Dredd, Reinhold, and Judy.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Harry Connick, Jr., Justin Timberlake, and Paula would work well, IMO.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> My vote is for Mel Gibson + Louis C.K.





Cainebj said:


> Don Rickles, Kathy Griffin and Joan Rivers.


Those would all be hilarious.

I'm all for a commedian on the judges panel, but it has to be one that's funny (and not too nice, like Ellen).


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Tinker to Evers to Chance


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> Don Rickles, Kathy Griffin and Joan Rivers.





nirisahn said:


> If they were the judges, I might actually watch.


I think they would be hilarious . . . but they would only work if it were American _Senior_ Idol. 

I don't think most people under 50 even know who they are (other than Kathy's gay fans). They don't exactly fit the young demo that AI is going for.

People always bring up Elton John as a potential replacement for Simon, because he's British and opinionated and obviously a music icon. But he hardly needs this gig -- has he ever expressed any interest in doing it? 

And I guess JLo is a done deal now? I have a hard time believing she will be a good judge. She seems like she will be in the "boring comments, hates to be too critical" role that Ellen had this year.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> I don't think most people under 50 even know who they are (other than Kathy's gay fans). They don't exactly fit the young demo that AI is going for.


And Steven Tyler does?


Looks to me as if they have _finally_ accepted who their real viewing audience is... ladies my age and the husbands and children who sit with them.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> And Steven Tyler does?
> 
> 
> Looks to me as if they have _finally_ accepted who their real viewing audience is... *ladies my age and the husbands and children who sit with them.*


Sounds like our house.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> And Steven Tyler does?


I think a lot of young people who like music know who Aerosmith is. Like they know who Paul McCartney and Mick Jagger are too. All those old fogies who used to be big in music way back in the olden days. 

I think the new lineup is pretty awful, if it's really Jackson, Lopez and Tyler. But Tyler at least may be entertaining. Lopez is so unbelievably bland even on talk shows, and shows no ability to be funny or interesting, that it's hard to imagine she will be any better as a judge.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

They have never had a judge on AI who pulled a young demographic, so I think that is a pretty irrelevant criteria.

Ellen? Paula? Randy? Simon?


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

danterner said:


> Dredd, Reinhold, and Judy.


FTW


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I might watch if they'd get Don Imus as a judge.


Don Imus, Mel Gibson, and Michael Richards.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Howard is gonna love this!


He's on vacation next week. Of coourse.



Kamakzie said:


> Howard Stern hates Ellen.





bareyb said:


> Why?


She publicly vetoed Howard Stern as Cowell's replacement.

This report also claims Kara was fired.

http://www.deadline.com/2010/07/breaking-ellen-out-of-idol/


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Don Imus, Mel Gibson, and Michael Richards.


Wet dream... This is a wet dream.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Lots of conflicting stories out there-
Zap2it is reporting that Jennifer Lopez is "Signed Sealed and Delivered, but Steven Tyler is still in negotiations. Tyler is Idol's first choice, but if a deal can't be reached, Harry Connick Jr. is their second choice.

THR is reporting that there will be no announcements at Monday's TCA press hour, because *no deals are signed yet. *

LA Times reports that Jennifer Lopez's deal is one of the hold-ups. Her people want to sweeten the pot with side deals, and Jennifer herself wants to gauge the public's reaction to the idea before she commits. 
The Daily Beast reports her deal to be around 10 million dollars.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

IIRC last season Gene Simmons' name was being bandied about-um, yeah, Gene Simmons' face in Hi-Def?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Last season sucked because Simon was phoning it in.

This season is going to suck, most likely. I don't care if Abraham Lincoln, Princess Di, and Jesus are the hosts.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Last season, at the prelim stages, they had one guest judge who was just awesome. I forget who it was, but it was a woman, and she was brutal. They should being her back.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Shania Twain was pretty good.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> Last season, at the prelim stages, they had one guest judge who was just awesome. I forget who it was, but it was a woman, and she was brutal. They should being her back.


I think you may be thinking of Katy Perry, who others have mentioned as being good as well?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I would take Katy Perry, Russell Brand and Lee Majors.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I'd enjoy Katy Perry being added to the panel if it kept her too busy to record or perform music.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Shania Twain was pretty good.


I liked her too. I thought she and Harry Connick Junior were the best mentors last season.


----------



## Icanseeyou (Apr 9, 2010)

Kamakzie said:


> I don't mind Ellen in general but she wasn't qualified for this job.


She was the "Show just jumped the shark" the day they hired her.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

lambertman said:


> I'd enjoy Katy Perry being added to the panel if it kept her too busy to record or perform music.


I LOL'd

I thought Katy Perry was a poor judge. Great to look at, but condescending without purpose.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Jesda said:


> I LOL'd
> 
> I thought Katy Perry was a poor judge. Great to look at, but condescending without purpose.


Katy Perry was 1000 times better then Avril Lavigne or Joe Jonas. I would love NPH as a judge but I think it may be too much of a time commitment for him.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh all three Jonas Brothers as the panel.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Katy Perry was 1000 times better then Avril Lavigne or Joe Jonas. I would love NPH as a judge but I think it may be too much of a time commitment for him.


Not to mention that he's under contract on another prime-time show on a competing network. They're not getting NPH.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't know. Actors have worked on shows on different networks before.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> I don't know. Actors have worked on shows on different networks before.


They'll occasionally do guest spots. NPH guested on an episode of Glee last season. But I think you'd be hard pressed to find an example of someone being a regular on two different prime-time shows, airing in the same season, on competing broadcast networks.

Alison Brie is a regular on the NBC sitcom "Community," and also has a recurring role on the AMC show "Mad Men." But I don't think that counts, since Mad Men largely shoots and airs in the summer, is on an obscure cable network, and Brie is only in a few scenes each season on Mad Men, so they can work around her NBC schedule.


----------



## SLJackson (May 17, 2010)

Totally agree with bareyb. Loved Shania and Harry as judges.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

The talk about Elton John as a possible judge made me think of someone I think would be a great judge (if he can stay sober): Billy Joel. What's he doing these days?


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

I would choose Katy Perry and NPH as the 2 replacement judges if it were my choice.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Some Tweets from the TCA Press FOX Executive Session going on right now-

@realityblurred: Ellen DeGeneres met with Fox in early June, exec "tried to persuade her it would be different in the future"

@nprmonkeesee: *"Fox's Peter Rice says that nobody has signed any deals, in front of or behind the camera, to join Idol next year."*

@nprmonkeesee: "Note that Rice is not just saying no new judges are signed; he's saying there's no signed deal with Nigel Lythgoe to come back, either."

@nprmonkeesee: "Much of the information that has been written is accurate; some is wildly inaccurate." - Peter Rice, Fox"

@thefutoncritic: "Rice says he hoped to intro them at TCA, definitely plans to have deals by audition episodes filming in September"

@thefutoncritic: "In short, Rice won't say anything about Kara, JLo, Nigel, Tyler, etc. - reporters hoping to squeeze blood from stone."


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

@TonyTheTiger: "This will, without a doubt, be the last season of AI, whomever they sign as judges".


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Ha!

@realityblurred: &#8220;Questions about Kara DioGuardi dodged, Randy Jackson&#8217;s name not mentioned once by Fox execs.&#8221;


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> @TonyTheTiger: "This will, without a doubt, be the last season of AI, whomever they sign as judges".


Even if the ratings fell in half, it would still be one of the top-rated shows on TV. I don't think it's going away that fast.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Ha!
> 
> @realityblurred: Questions about Kara DioGuardi dodged, Randy Jacksons name not mentioned once by Fox execs.


If they are trying to hire a new producer (or hiring back a former producer) and giving him the authority to change the judges, they are not going to mention specific judges at least until that producer is hired.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I know, I was "ha"ing the post above mine.
Next time I will use ^^^


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> @TonyTheTiger: "This will, without a doubt, be the last season of AI, whomever they sign as judges".


Oh I doubt that... Not yet anyway. Even if they have two more bad seasons in a row, people will still watch in hopes that it will get better. It was too good in it's prime to give up on that quickly I think. This show could actually have a _resurgence_ if they could put together an outstanding season with some really good talent. I know I'd sure be back on board. GLADLY. I think people WANT this show to be great. It just hasn't been the last couple of years... But I'm not counting it out yet.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow plans to have deals in place by auditions.

Glad Peter Rice is on top of things. LOL.

I agree with half the ratings the show is viable, but only if they don't have those huge judge paydays. With Simon gone and Paula gone, I imagine Randy probably makes too much money. So if they just bring all new judges, the show can become financially viable at a much lower audience level.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

http://www.popeater.com/2010/08/03/jennifer-lopez-idol-elton-john-barry-manilow/

_"My source tells me that before they approached Lopez, producers first asked Elton John and Barry Manilow to join the hit -- but starting to struggle -- show. Both are undeniably great singer-songwriters who have mentored contestants in prior seasons, so it wouldn't have been a stretch.

Alas, neither Elton nor Barry wanted to start a whole new career as a TV judge.

.....

Once producers realized it was going to be impossible to get an artist who was still selling millions of concert tickets and CDs to join the show, they started to look at celebrities whose careers were basically stuck in neutral. So, they settled on artists who needed the exposure of a national TV show as much as the troubled show needed them. That's when they turned to Jessica Simpson and Jennifer Lopez."_


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

bareyb said:


> I liked her too. I thought she and Harry Connick Junior were the best mentors last season.


I agree. I thought Ellen would be great, and was way wrong there. I will miss Simon, and so will AI no matter who comes in. But I may be wrong again.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> I agree. I thought Ellen would be great, and was way wrong there. I will miss Simon, and so will AI no matter who comes in. *But I may be wrong again*.


I think you're right. Simon is one of a kind and he's a critical part of this shows chemistry. It's going to take some very skillful casting to fill his shoes. I'm thinking they should go in another direction entirely rather than trying to find another Simon. There's only one Simon. Attempting to clone him doesn't work. As we found out with Pears...


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Lythgoe is talking.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I like that he wants contestants who can move as well as sing.

Really the last two seasons have been by far my least favorite, so maybe he will bring something back. I digged his fox reality winery show he did with the guy who directed or used to direct most of the episodes of Idol.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Ah, the fun never ends.
Apparently, neither does the gossip machine 

According to People Magazine JLo is out of the running.
_
"Her demands got out of hand," says the source. "Fox had just had enough."_


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Good. I thought she was going be be very bland and too complimentary, just like Paula. They need a female judge with an attitude.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Dave Navarro would be a great replacement for Simon and would add some much needed cool factor. Harry Connick Jr. could replace Ellen and be just as funny plus he knows music. Dumping Randy would be nice as he has been saying the same stuff for years now.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I like the Dave Navarro suggestion. He's done the music judging on TV thing and he was pretty good at it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I feel ridiculous bringing news over as it'll shine when it shines, but TMZ (I know!) is reporting that Shania Twain is their backup plan if JLo falls through.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> I feel ridiculous bringing news over as it'll shine when it shines, but TMZ (I know!) is reporting that Shania Twain is their backup plan if JLo falls through.


Far rather have Shania Twain than JLo. The reports that JLo is being a "diva" and making a a bunch of unreasonable demands, only makes me NOT want her MORE. The days of "stars" getting the moon handed to them on a silver platter should be over as far as I'm concerned. They are just people, not gods and it almost always seems to go to their heads and turns them into idiots.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

The "JLo being unreasonable" rumors have already been debunked but I felt like I had to stop bringing over every piece of gossip because it just goes round and round and round.
We'll know when we know.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> We'll know when we know.


We'd better know soon; they just finished the final round of "cattle call" auditions. In theory, they could have all of the second round auditions as scheduled, since they don't include the judges anyway (I am under the impression that Nigel Lythgoe was, at one time, the person who decided who went through to the judges and who didn't), and then have all of the potential Hollywood singers flown to a single place and put in front of phony backdrops to make it look like they're still in their original cities when they sing for the judges. That would buy them some time. (Wasn't there one year where, because of Katrina, singers who originally auditioned in New Orleans had their callbacks in California?)

-- Don


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Here we go again- multiple sources are reporting that Steven Tyler has signed his deal.
The Hollywood Reporter article here  and E! Online here.

Both report JLo looking more and more unlikely, reportedly asking for "north of 20 million".


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Kara's officialy out.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/09/03/k...to-american-idol-its-finally-official/?hpt=T2


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

DougF said:


> Kara's officialy out.
> 
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/09/03/k...to-american-idol-its-finally-official/?hpt=T2


And here is the Fox press release the article mentions.

I also see that they added a "surprise" audition round in Los Angeles on September 22-24. Why do I have the feeling it's to give the producers time to find a third judge, or, if they can't, tape the shows with just Randy and (presumably) Steven Tyler, and edit them so they don't show any "one yes, one no" situations, which, if I had to guess, would be broken by returning executive producer Nigel Lythgoe? (Did the show air any split votes in the episodes where it was just Simon and Randy because Paula couldn't make it because of some "family problem"?)

-- Don


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is this another "save face" exit? Let's be honest, they were let go!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, I don't buy the "I felt this was the time to leave" comment from Kara's press release. Ellen? Possibly, to some extent, it was her decision... but Kara until not terribly long ago said that not only was she not intending to leave, she didn't even KNOW she was let go except for stories in the press.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

And apparently J. Lo is in...

http://tvwatch.people.com/2010/09/14/jennifer-lopez-american-idol-deal-12-million/?hpt=T2


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DougF said:


> And apparently J. Lo is in...
> 
> http://tvwatch.people.com/2010/09/14/jennifer-lopez-american-idol-deal-12-million/?hpt=T2


Yeah. I heard... I just don't see the appeal there. I think Harry Connick Junior and Shania Twain were far better "mentors" and would have made better judges. I suppose those two were probably approached and declined because they have actual CAREERS that they have to be around for.

JLo's career on the other hand is not exactly on fire these days.... IMO she's lost in the past and has no idea what people are into _today_. That Louis Vuitton song was just so wrong in this economic environment. It's no wonder she's "depressed about her career" and nobody bought her last album...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeesh, I might stop watching... :down:


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Yeesh, I might stop watching... :down:


NO!!!!! Your contract isn't up!!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Yeesh, I might stop watching... :down:


No you won't and neither will I. We just like to complain. 

I think it's gonna take at least three more REALLY bad years to turn me off American Idol completely. It's been like a tradition around here for years! JLo won't be good. That's a given. But it might be fun anyway...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

bareyb said:


> No you won't and neither will I. We just like to complain.
> 
> I think it's gonna take at least three more REALLY bad years to turn me off American Idol completely. It's been like a tradition around here for years! JLo won't be good. That's a given. But it might be fun anyway...


Your probably right..


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

I think I'm done with this show, if J-Ho is a host. My "watching" this past year consisted of 10 seconds for each performer, boredom insues, then fast forward through all judges comments, except for Simon's last comment. 

Repeat for next contestant.

I think the only reason I even did that was because I was in a survivor pool for the show. Awesome concept the last 4 years, btw. Now, the organizer of that is giving up. Couple that with the loss of Simon, and I really can't see a reason to watch.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Ryan just tweeted that he is introducing the new panel next Wednesday 9/22.



> RyanSeacrest
> 
> Looks like I have some new plans on wed! I will be able to introduce the @AmericanIdol judges panel! We will send u a pic! Can't wait


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

stiffi said:


> I think I'm done with this show, if J-Ho is a host. My "watching" this past year consisted of 10 seconds for each performer, boredom insues, then fast forward through all judges comments, except for Simon's last comment.


I will keep seeing Eric Cartman's hand singing "Taco flavored kisses" every time Jlo speaks!


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I guess drug addled steven tyler can replace paula, Randy will take up Simon's role, and J-Lo will just look pretty.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> I will keep seeing Eric Cartman's hand singing "Taco flavored kisses" every time Jlo speaks!


EXACTLY!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Here's a radio interview Ryan did with Tyler, JLo and Randy yesterday after the big announcement. 
Jimmy Iovine (new show mentor) sits in as well.





It gives us a bit of insight into the dynamic between the three judges and I did find that it made me feel a bit more optimistic.
I think their chemistry might actually work.

Now back to hoping that they can actually cast some interesting contestants. No more plaid wearing white guys with guitars!!!


----------

